# isopure..before or after workout?



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

when is the best time to drink this stuff?

my goal is to trim body fat and retain and/or gain as much mass as possible.  my workout consists of lifting then 30 mins of cardio, then going home.  should i drink this stuff before or after the workout?


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

If you are only taking one serving per day, after your workout would be best.


----------



## iron jock (Oct 29, 2003)

what is isopure?  Never heard of it before.


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

its a supplement shake mix, isopure is the brand name.  it is whey protein isolate.

NG, right after the workout, immediately?  should i drink it while i do cardio.

lets say i hit the lottery and decide to go to 2 shakes/day.  when should i drink the other one?

thanks


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

You can wait til after cardio.  You have up to an hour after your lifting workout but the sooner the better.  If you are doing cardio immediatley after your workout then I would wait until your done your cardio.


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

can i mix it and leave it in the car then drink it the second i leave the gym, or does it lose its potency?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

Like Jodi said, after the entire workout, cardio and all, you can drink your shake.

Whenever I do cardio after my workouts (yeah, it does happen sometimes...........Jodi, quite laughing!!!).  I drink my shake after my workout and then I do my 20-30min of cardio.  then I eat a full meal.


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

also, since i do 30mins of cardio/day (i am over 20% bf), would you do anything different before or after?  thanks


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

before my worout, if I am dieting, i eat some protein and fat (usually a can of tuna and 1tbsp. flax).

when bulking up I eat a meal with all three macros in it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree with Jodi here...after cardio as fine.  was far as pre mixing it and leaving in your car, here is what I do...

I have the powder in the shaker in the truck with a bottle of water.  I mix it when I get back to my truck and drink it before i leave the parking lot.  Then I get home and make a real meal.

If you can afford to take two serving a day, then before and after is fine too.  I either have a shake before or a can of tuna.  I don't take a zero carb shake post workout.  That is when I want the carbs, so I just mix some maltodextrin powder with in for post workout.


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

> I don't take a zero carb shake post workout. That is when I want the carbs, so I just mix some maltodextrin powder with in for post workout.


would a zerocarb shake and some oats post workout be ok.  i only have the zero carb isopure, the big bucket.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

shake and oats is okay.  In my honest opinion, if your BF% is really as high as you say it is, then I would stick to just the shake and then have a meal of some protein and fat about 60-90min after the shake.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

You can do that, but oats don't mix the greatest in a shaker. lol  You can have them when you get home though.


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

i usually wake up and have some egg whites with a touch of cheddar cheese, some fiber one cereal no milk , sometimes fruit.

i then wait 1-2 hours and go to the gym.

upon leaving the gym, i drink the shake, come home make oats and some form of pretein

this is basically all the carbs i take in the entire day, except for broccoli and some salad with later meals, and cottage cheese before bed.  what do you think?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree with P-funk for the most part, but dieting or not, I feel post workout carbs serve an important function.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

sounds good, make sure you eat ploenty of fiber (green veggies).  Also, make sure you are consuming enough cals to keep the metabolism going and to keep fat burning up.  Don't starve yourself, you will end you in a worse position then you are in now.


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 29, 2003)

thank you all for your help.  words cant express how much this thread has taught me.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

If you workout that early, carbs are not going to be an issue.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Don't starve yourself, you will end you in a worse position then you are in now.



Amen to that.


----------

